# Fingerstyle Guitar Tutorial | AWESOME Fingerpicking Exercises



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello everyone, hope you’re having a great week so far!

This weeks tutorial is on fingerstyle guitar technique. In this video I’m going to show you a nice chord progression and 6 different right hand exercises. Even if you’re pretty comfortable with the fingerpicking technique, it’s always a good idea to practice the basics and maybe you’ll also learn a few beautiful chords 

I’m using my acoustic guitar for the video, but you can obviously play these exercises on an electric as well!






Thank you very much for watching and have a great weekend


----------

